# Agility Equipment



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

A friend just gave me her entire set up !! I am wondering how much water it can take. If I set it up on the lawn , it will get watered for 5 minutes every day. I know if I have to set it up and take it down each time I won't use it as much. J is so excited to have her very own tunnel.:


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

It is not just the water that you have to worry about. If it is sitting on the grass, it will kill the grass underneath it. That is the reason that I don't leave mine out and you are right, if I left it out, I would use it a lot more. As long as it is not made of metal, the water shouldn't hurt it. I store my pvc stuff outside under the deck but the metal stuff is stored in the shed. 
That is so exciting that you got all of that agility equipment. What did you get?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucky you! This picture of Fiona came to mind, remember? If we get up there again this year I will put your sig pic in the chapel.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I just may let that section of lawn die off for now because were at the end of summer. I have a perfect spot in the back yard if I rip out some concrete, just need to figure out what's best to put down for a surface.
Thanks Steve, that would be great.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What is everything made of? I leave my PVC jumps and aluminum weaves out year round. I try to move stuff all the time to keep it from killing the grass, or I drag it onto the patio when not in use.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, and that is TOTALLY awesome!!!


----------

